# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Ανεξήγητο πρόβλημα με ups

## dmitspan

Καλημέρα,
έχω ένα ups Mustek Powermust 1000USB

Από τη μάνα του είχε μπαταρίες Yuasa NPW36-12

Επειδή τελείωσαν όμως μετά από σχεδόν 4 χρόνια τις αντικατέστησα με κάτι άλλες 

το θέμα είναι ότι για καμια δυο μέρες ήταν όλα οκ, από προχθές μετά από λίγο χτυπάει fault το ups. Κάνει δηλαδή συνεχόμενο μπιπ που σημαίνει fault 

Έχει πρόβλημα το κύκλωμα του ups? είναι μη συμβατό με τις νέες μπαταρίες; έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα οι μπαταρίες; είναι κάτι άλλο;

έχω απηυδήσει! 

Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## selectronic

Η μπαταρίες που έβαλες είναι ίδιες σε Ah (τάση και σωστή συνδεσμολογία εννοούνται έτσι)?

----------


## nikosp

Νομίζω περισσότερο ότι το UPS έχει πρόβλημα παρά οι μπατταρίες
Κάνε κάτι όμως
Μέτρησε τίς μπατταρίες να δείς τί τάση έχουν

----------


## dmitspan

> Η μπαταρίες που έβαλες είναι ίδιες σε Ah (τάση και σωστή συνδεσμολογία εννοούνται έτσι)?


σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές όχι, αλλά μου λένε ότι αυτό δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα και ότι είναι για καλύτερα

Νίκο, θα το ελέγξω το απόγευμα δεν το χω μπροστά μου τώρα. Όταν τις έβαλα πάντως είχαν 13-14 V κάπου κει έκαστη.

----------


## dmitspan

> Νομίζω περισσότερο ότι το UPS έχει πρόβλημα παρά οι μπατταρίες
> Κάνε κάτι όμως
> Μέτρησε τίς μπατταρίες να δείς τί τάση έχουν


πριν το ανοίξω με κλειστό από χθες έχουν 12.30-12.40. το χω βάλει στο ρεύμα τώρα κ ανοιχτό πάλι ίδια τάση έχουν και περιμένω να βαρέσει μπιπ

----------


## nikosp

Απο την στιγμή που οι μπατταρίες με ανοικτό η κλειστό το UPS έχουν την ίδια τάση και μάλλιστα λιγώτερη από την αρχική σημαίνει ότι μάλλον δεν φορτίζει το UPS και εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα σου

----------


## dmitspan

σε τι μπορεί να οφείλεται αυτό;
ασυμβατότητα ups-μπαταριών;/κακή ποιότητα μπαταριών;/ελαττωματικό κύκλωμα ups;

----------


## nikosp

Μάλλον πρόβλημα στο κύκλωμα φορτισης των μπατταριών του UPS
Μέτρα όταν το UPS αρχίζει και χτυπάει τί τάση έχουν οι μπατταρίες και τα ξαναλέμε

----------


## dmitspan

12.06 και 12.15 έχουν πάει κ ακόμα να χτυπήσει. what the heck, αυτοφορτίζεται η μπαταρία όταν δεν δίνει φορτίο;

----------


## Neuraxia

Δες αν έχει καμιά ασφάλεια στο κύκλωμα του φορτιστή , οι μπαταρίες που έβαλες είναι  περισσότερα αμπερώρια και ίσως την έχουν κάψει.  Όπως είπε και ο nikosp μάλλον πρόβλημα στο κύκλωμα φόρτισης.

----------


## dmitspan

δε γινόταν να περιμένω πότε θα του ξημερώσει να χτυπήσει, το έκλεισα και τσέκαρα μια ασφάλεια 10A που έχει και δίνει συνέχεια κανονικά. Επίσης δε παίζει να ναι τα βύσματα στη μπαταρία γιατί αν βγάλεις κάποιο τότε δεν ανοίγει καθόλου.

Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να ελέγξω; Υπάρχει κανάς ειδικός να το πάω να το δει ή να επιστρέψω τις μπαταρίες και ν'αγοράσω καινούριο;

Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## dmitspan

το είχα βγάλει εκτός ρεύματος επειδή έλειπα, για να μη χτυπήσει, τώρα το έχω βάλει online δεν έχει χτυπήσει ακόμα αλλά πρώτα το άνοιξα και έριξα μια ματιά στην πλακέτα 







Τσέκαρα και με συνέχεια και οπτικά τις πράσινες ασφάλειες 30Α (δεν έβγαιναν απ'την πλακέτα  ) και την μαύρη από πίσω 10Α και είναι οκ.

----------

